#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  remover rotas

## Mr_Riedi

alguem sabe como eu faço pra remover uma rota, o comando eh "route del" mas como eu faço pra remover uma unica rota como eu indico a rota a ser removiada dentre muitas.
obrigado pela ajuda

----------


## ruyneto

supondo que a rota seja da rede 192.168.1.0 pro gw 10.0.0.1

route delete -net 192.168.1.0/24 gw 10.0.0.1

falows

----------


## gera

Feliz Natal!!!

para remover uma rota de gateway?

route del default gw 192.xxx.xxx.xxx

para remover outra rota

route del -net 192.xxx.xxx.xxx. netmask 255.xxx.xxx.xxx. 200.xxx.xxx.xxx. gw

espero ter ajudado !!!

----------

